# Foundry burner incinerator etc.



## GotTheBug (Mar 6, 2015)

One of my little projects.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyQtUQt2kP4&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

The valve construction is based on this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-l21wQ6X-E

Thought you might enjoy.
Paul.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sweet set-up Paul! Nice for incineration. 8)


----------



## kurtak (Mar 6, 2015)

I like it 8) good job :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank You, always good to get an "attaboy" every now and then.
I use it for incineration, now sand bath, and have had it over 3000 F a time or two, so it does some melting and smelting also.

Next phase will be a larger one made from a 55 gallon steel drum that I can pivot to use as a foundry for blade making (like I need the extra danger in my life).


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 7, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> Thank You, always good to get an "attaboy" every now and then.
> I use it for incineration, now sand bath, and have had it over 3000 F a time or two, so it does some melting and smelting also.
> 
> Next phase will be a larger one made from a 55 gallon steel drum that I can pivot to use as a foundry for blade making (like I need the extra danger in my life).


Foundry.
A workshop for melting and casting metal. 

You will not use it as a "foundry". You will use it as a FURNACE. The burner you have shown is for a FURNACE that can be used in a foundry, as well as other applications. 

Please use proper terminology when posting. We don't want new readers picking up bad habits. 

Harold


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 7, 2015)

Harold, once again you have educated me, and I Thank You sir.


----------

